# Full Pit King Smoke 6-22-08



## kajun (Jun 22, 2008)

well the fish fairy dropped off 5 king mackeral at the house yesterday..biggest one was close to 45lbs!..i'd say i got about 40lbs cleaned atleast.... got them all cut up and marinated last night and let them soak it up in the frig all night...i just put them on the grill its 11:50am now..still have almost of a 1/4 of it left that wouldnt fit on the grill, i'll add them later in the day as the thin pieces get smoked up...hoping to be done by around 5pm or so.....gonna make dip and have smoked slabs with some smoked mushrooms,onions and cheese as a side dish...along with garlic bread........the neighbors will be eating good tonight! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







the Marinade is something i learned from some fillipinos that i worked with...it is great on ANY meats.. especially pork..

my favorite spices
soy sauce
sesame oil
cut up whole ginger root
brown sugar or honey


here's some Q-view...will update them as i go....


here is a pic of the big king his dad caught...


----------



## abelman (Jun 22, 2008)

That's a mess of fish, you have your work cut out for you but I suspect the rewards will be worth it. Good job!


----------



## austin (Jun 22, 2008)

YUM is all I have to say!


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Jun 22, 2008)

That is a ton of fish! Don't think I've ever had Makerel.
Bet is comes out great. Mrinade sounds wonderful.

Dave


----------



## kajun (Jun 22, 2008)

update:  alil over 3 hours into the smoke, gonna smoke them another 3 or so....just spritz'd it all for the first time... also put the mushroom dish on..and one of the full fillets i had left...gave the rest of the fish that didnt fit on the grill to a buddy...

spritz is :
apple juice
southern basting oil
balsamic vinger
sherry cooking wine

smoked mushrooms dish is:

whole mushrooms
large vidalia onion
8 jalepenos sliced thin
seasonings
grated cheddar/monteray jack cheese


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 22, 2008)

All I can say is MMmmmmm!!!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 22, 2008)

Props to the fisherman that caught that nice looking fish! What a biggie, and with the fat content of the mack, it should smoke up nicely. 

All the pics of the fish looked mouth watering and the idea with the mushrooms and onions just adds to the luscious smell coming off that smoker. Great smoke today!!


----------



## flyin'illini (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow.. that looks great.


----------



## abelman (Jun 22, 2008)

Those veggies are going to be awesome, as said earlier, fish looks great to


----------



## capt dan (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice job, You either need a bigger smoker, or catch smaller fish!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thats a mega load for that horizontal. I bet ya had to do a bit of shuffling to  get it all done correctly!

Hats off to you, looking forward to the end pics!


----------



## leupy (Jun 22, 2008)

Wish I was in Fl. I could help you pack soom of those off.  Great post.


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 22, 2008)

Kajun, ya got my mouth watering.  Looks great.


----------



## kajun (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks folks... my mouth is watering too lol its a good thing i have beer to wash that saliva down :)  its 5:15pm and i'm gonna smoke for about another hour .....my buddy and his dad that caught these are coming over for supper....they are from Arkansas and this was his dad's first saltwater trip and first big king.....i'm sure he'll be happy to eat it also!

here's the latest pic...


----------



## kajun (Jun 23, 2008)

that last post i forgot to hit the submit reply button so its alil late lol...but here are the finished pics...6+ hours of smoking...this was the first time i smoked fish on my CGSP..usually i have been smoking it on my electric ECB.....the ECB fish comes out good but the charcoal/wood flavor really put it over the top...mmmm everything turned out great,got a ton of leftovers... gave some to the neighbors and bringing the rest into work for the crew.....life is good :)


----------



## gobbledot (Jun 23, 2008)

kajun man what can ya say besides WOW... Great job, smoke looks super.. Way to go....


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 23, 2008)

Thats alot of fish looks great


----------



## packplantpath (Jun 23, 2008)

Man, now I'm hungry.  So, how much did the temp drop when you put the meat on.  That had to take at least 30 minutes.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey Kajun,
     Congratulations on a great smoke! It really looks awsome. I've heard the kings are running and it really looks like your friend and his Dad got into them .... 45 lb is a nice fish. I can just taste it. Nobody likes King Fish dip more than I do ..... especially when served on some nice fresh Ritz crackers. Bon Apetite!


----------

